# White House to Restart Free Covid Home Test Program



## Jackie23 (Dec 15, 2022)

https://politicalwire.com/2022/12/15/white-house-to-restart-free-covid-home-test-program/

White House to Restart Free Covid Home Test Program
December 15, 2022 at 6:42 am EST By Taegan Goddard

Politico: “The revival of one of the government’s most popular and widely used pandemic programs comes as the administration prepares for another potential winter surge.”


Here's the link to order...

https://special.usps.com/testkits


----------



## 1955 (Dec 15, 2022)

Ordered mine. Thanks Jackie23.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 15, 2022)

Thank you for this information!!


----------



## terry123 (Dec 15, 2022)

Just ordered mine.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 15, 2022)

Thanks Jackie!


----------



## chic (Dec 16, 2022)

It's because it's winter and flu season. Don't panic. Besides this isn't free. Who do you think will pay for it if not the taxpayer?


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 16, 2022)

Thanks, just ordered mine.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> https://politicalwire.com/2022/12/15/white-house-to-restart-free-covid-home-test-program/
> 
> White House to Restart Free Covid Home Test Program
> December 15, 2022 at 6:42 am EST By Taegan Goddard
> ...


Thanks Jackie!  I just ordered mine before I read your thread.  Link I used just required name and address, like last time.

https://www.covid.gov/tests

https://www.npr.org/2022/12/15/1142926180/free-covid-tests-mail-order


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 25, 2022)

You do realize that free really isn‘t free, right?


----------



## Myrtle (Dec 25, 2022)

I ordered mine the day it was announced and they were delivered at 8:15 AM by the mailman the morning of the blizzard. We hear so much that‘s negative about the postal service and I thought this was above and beyond.

I normally get mail in a neighborhood box down the street but these were brought to the door. So, good for the mailman.

BTW, I am still a taxpayer so …


----------



## Right Now (Dec 25, 2022)

I ordered mine and also for a neighbor who doesn't use computer.  I'm glad to see the administration still acknowledging this program is needed to keep our economy back on track.
Yes, taxpayers money is used.  You'd complain and ask where is our tax dollars going? ....now you know @CarolfromTX .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2022)

Right Now said:


> I ordered mine and also for a neighbor who doesn't use computer.  I'm glad to see the administration still acknowledging this program is needed to keep our economy back on track.
> Yes, taxpayers money is used.  You'd complain and ask where is our tax dollars going? ....now you know @CarolfromTX .


I ordered mine and am happy to have the option of home testing easily and for free.  I haven't had Covid that I'm aware of, never felt sick at all since the beginning of the pandemic.

I did follow guidelines from the start, just common sense.  Wear a mask, wash hands often, have access to hand sanitizer at home and in vehicles, get recommended vaccinations, etc.  You're very kind to order for your neighbor, I would so the same if I knew of someone who needed assistance.

I have no issues with my tax dollars being used to keep those in the United States healthy and well cared for.  We are, after all, the _United _States of America.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2022)

Myrtle said:


> I ordered mine the day it was announced and they were delivered at 8:15 AM by the mailman the morning of the blizzard. We hear so much that‘s negative about the postal service and I thought this was above and beyond.
> 
> I normally get mail in a neighborhood box down the street but these were brought to the door. So, good for the mailman.
> 
> BTW, I am still a taxpayer so …


Good post!  I have no complaints at all about the postal service, they do a good job regardless of the situation.


----------



## Right Now (Dec 25, 2022)

I could have written the same precautions and common sense daily practices for myself @SeaBreeze ! They seem to be working. We need more like minds to reinforce habits to stay safe.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2022)

Right Now said:


> I could have written the same precautions and common sense daily practices for myself @SeaBreeze ! They seem to be working. We need more like minds to reinforce habits to stay safe.


Could not agree more!  Sanitary wipes for shopping carts in supermarkets are not as available as they were.  I use them when I can, and have sanitizer in all my vehicles for when I feel the need to use it.  Both my husband and I have thankfully been healthy throughout the pandemic, and we really haven't obsessed about anything, just did what felt right for us.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> I ordered mine and am happy to have the option of home testing easily and for free.  I haven't had Covid that I'm aware of, never felt sick at all since the beginning of the pandemic.
> 
> I did follow guidelines from the start, just common sense.  Wear a mask, wash hands often, have access to hand sanitizer at home and in vehicles, get recommended vaccinations, etc.  You're very kind to order for your neighbor, I would so the same if I knew of someone who needed assistance.
> 
> I have no issues with my tax dollars being used to keep those in the United States healthy and well cared for.  We are, after all, the _United _States of America.


Amen


----------



## leastlongprime (Dec 25, 2022)

better to have a kit on hand, than not to have a kit when you need it.

DS and GF had Covid couple of weeks ago, and cleared just 4 days before going on holiday. 
Put him in bed with mild flu like symptoms. GF barely was affected and had nothing more than stuffiness.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 26, 2022)

I never ordered mine the first time because I didn't trust the at home test kits. I heard stories of people who had false negatives, false positives and two different results right behind each other. Some of those may be chalked up to user error. My honorary daughter gave me a testing kit a couple of weeks ago that has two tests in it. I guess it would be a good idea to order the freebie while it's available.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 27, 2022)

Please check the expiration dates on the teat kits you receive.  

We ordered these test kits as soon as this latest batch became available.  Just picked them up at the post office today.  The kits we received were manufactured on February 25, 2022 and expire on *February 16, 2023*.   That's less than three weeks away.

I really hate to sound cynical, but I wonder if the government is just trying to help the manufacturers unload their old inventory.


----------



## Right Now (Dec 27, 2022)

Tommy said:


> Please check the expiration dates on the teat kits you receive.
> 
> We ordered these test kits as soon as this latest batch became available.  Just picked them up at the post office today.  The kits we received were manufactured on February 25, 2022 and expire on *February 16, 2023*.   That's less than three weeks away.
> 
> I really hate to sound cynical, but I wonder if the government is just trying to help the manufacturers unload their old inventory.


I am attaching the website link from covidtest.org  as almost all of the covid tests expiration dates have been extended.
This is because now that more time has gone by for the studies done since the tests were put out to the public, the studies show the test kits are still viable and reliable, therefore, the kits are still usable.

https://www.fda.gov/medical-devices...vices/home-otc-covid-19-diagnostic-tests#list


----------



## Tommy (Dec 27, 2022)

Yes RN.  That's a good point.  The tests we received had an original expiration date of February 9th but on the list they were extended to the 16th as noted above.  It still strikes me as a huge waste of taxpayer dollars to send out kits that are so close to expiring.

Perhaps we were just unlucky.  I would be interested to hear about the kit others receive.


----------



## win231 (Dec 27, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I never ordered mine the first time because I didn't trust the at home test kits. I heard stories of people who had false negatives, false positives and two different results right behind each other. Some of those may be chalked up to user error. My honorary daughter gave me a testing kit a couple of weeks ago that has two tests in it. I guess it would be a good idea to order the freebie while it's available.


Yes, they're fun to collect.     

The "Flowflex" test claims 79% accuracy.  It showed positive when I was sick & I'm pretty sure it was accurate because I had that classic "No taste or smell" thing.  3 days later when I felt better, it showed negative.
The tests they're sending out for free are not that brand, so I don't know how accurate they are.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 28, 2022)

win231 said:


> Yes, they're fun to collect.
> 
> The "Flowflex" test claims 79% accuracy.  It showed positive when I was sick & I'm pretty sure it was accurate because I had that classic "No taste or smell" thing.  3 days later when I felt better, it showed negative.
> The tests they're sending out for free are not that brand, so I don't know how accurate they are.


When you had COVID did you start on medication right away? If so, I wonder if that's what caused the negative so soon after. How soon after you got better did your sense of taste and smell return? Glad I never had that issue but didn't feel like eating anyway.


----------



## win231 (Dec 28, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> When you had COVID did you start on medication right away? If so, I wonder if that's what caused the negative so soon after. How soon after you got better did your sense of taste and smell return? Glad I never had that issue but didn't feel like eating anyway.


No medication; I did take aspirin but it didn't help with the headache or body aches.  I just ate some hot salsa & a couple of hot chili peppers to speed up the cough & clear the lungs faster.  It really worked.
The taste & smell came back after 2 days.  It was really no worse than a typical chest cold.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 28, 2022)

win231 said:


> No medication; I did take aspirin but it didn't help with the headache or body aches.  I just ate some hot salsa & a couple of hot chili peppers to speed up the cough & clear the lungs faster.  It really worked.
> The taste & smell came back after 2 days.  It was really no worse than a typical chest cold.


That was good Win. I got Paxlovid. I would have had to pass on the peppers.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 29, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Paxlovid


Do you think it worked for you?  I also took it and had only mild symptoms for 2 or 3 days.  Might  have been the Paxlovid or not.  A friend also took it and he had Covid much worse than I did.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Do you think it worked for you?  I also took it and had only mild symptoms for 2 or 3 days.  Might  have been the Paxlovid or not.  A friend also took it and he had Covid much worse than I did.


I probably had COVID a couple of days before I was diagnosed and started treatment the same day I was diagnosed. Except for the initial high fever and feeling off kilter when I moved around, my symptoms were not as bad as some colds I've had so it's hard to tell if the Paxlovid helped. I imagine it did...maybe the fever would have lingered longer.


----------



## win231 (Dec 29, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I probably had COVID a couple of days before I was diagnosed and started treatment the same day I was diagnosed. Except for the initial high fever and feeling off kilter when I moved around, my symptoms were not as bad as some colds I've had so it's hard to tell if the Paxlovid helped. I imagine it did...maybe the fever would have lingered longer.


I was a little surprised that I had no fever.  It made me chuckle at the places where someone took your temperature (dentist, doctor, some restaurants) when you walked in - as if that determined whether you had Covid.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 29, 2022)

win231 said:


> I was a little surprised that I had no fever.  It made me chuckle at the places where someone took your temperature (dentist, doctor, some restaurants) when you walked in - as if that determined whether you had Covid.


Same here, no fever and I also wondered about the whole temperature screening thing...  I would easily have passed a screening, no fever and not much cough.


----------



## Right Now (Dec 29, 2022)

An update to the request for 4 free covid tests  I ordered from the govt website less than 2 weeks ago.  They were delivered to me today. I would recommend anyone order them to have on hand, when you need to test yourself.


----------

